# Minimum FGAWR:



## jjcap02703 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, I have a 2004 GMC 4x4 Sierra 1500 Extended Cab with the Z21 off road package. It has the 5.3L engine. The Fisher site asks for the Minimum FGAWR of either 3800 or 4180. How do I tell which weight my truck has?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jjcap02703;787746 said:


> Hi, I have a 2004 GMC 4x4 Sierra 1500 Extended Cab with the Z21 off road package. It has the 5.3L engine. The Fisher site asks for the Minimum FGAWR of either 3800 or 4180. How do I tell which weight my truck has?


Inside the drivers door somewhere on the jam will be a sticker with the gross weight rating of the front axle, the rear axle and the gross vehicle weight rating.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The decal will be where Basher mentioned, and here's the location of the numbers you're looking for:


----------



## jjcap02703 (Jun 28, 2009)

I found it, Thank You!


----------

